
The Silicon Valley Heavyweights Who Want to Settle the Moon - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-05/the-silicon-valley-heavyweights-who-want-to-settle-the-moon
======
falcongod082
We're not running out of space, we're running out of space that rich people
don't already own and use to exploit labor.

